# Chill Insurance Just cancelled My Van Policy



## DeCouncillor (9 Aug 2012)

ooh, I'm so annoyed!!

I moved my van insurance policy over to Chill Insurance two weeks ago, away from AXA, whom I had been with for seven years. I paid the full amount over the phone and gave all of my details.

Chill sent me out my proposal form which I amended and initialled in a few places, as per their instructions. I changed "common law partner" to "Wife", but was told they have no dropdown menu on their system for "wife". 
But the two main changes I made were:

1. I was down as an electrician, which I'm not. I had told chill that I sell/support/install computer and CCTV systems.
2. I had an operation in May.

When I saw "electrician and no other for the purposes of this insurance" as my occupation, I rang Chill immediately and they promised to ring me back the next day. They didn't. So I rang them again yesterday and told them they had put in an incorrect occupation, they said they would check it out and ring me back today, which they did.

My Chill.ie policy is actually with Aviva. I was told that to be put in as either "Computer Consultant" or "Engineer" I would have to pay an extra €70. They also said that I would have to get a letter from my consultant stating that I was safe to drive after my operation.

In the mean time they have postponed my policy with immediate effect. This means I cannot go out and do my work, I can't leave the house.

when I received my insurance policy it also had a copy of the proposal form, including the changes I had made, which seems to have been ignored by Chill.

It will take a week to get a letter from my consultant and I don't want to pay another €70. I was quoted a premium after giving my full details but now they want more!


So what do I do now? I can't drive. I need to visit my clients today.

Please, any suggestions?

I rang the Insurance Ombudsman, but no reply, they forward your call onto the Insurance federation, no reply, just voice mail.


----------



## DeCouncillor (9 Aug 2012)

Chill just sent me an email saying that my policy is still active, they got it wrong from Aviva and are awaiting the extra 70 odd euro and the letter from my consultant. It look like I have until the end of next week to comply. Chill apologised for telling me otherwise


----------



## serotoninsid (9 Aug 2012)

What's the cooling off period?  Go get another quote - and move asap.  There's no way I would pay that €70!  Is the mistake not theirs?  As regards the operation, is it something that is relevant to being on the road?  Surely a note from your GP would be sufficient (if really necessary??)?  Consultants don't write letters for free!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Aug 2012)

> I rang the Insurance Ombudsman, but no reply, they forward your call onto the Insurance federation, no reply, just voice mail.



There hasn't been an insurance ombudsman for some years.

You need the Financial Services Ombudsman. But forget about them for the moment as it will take a year at least to process your complaint.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Aug 2012)

Can you go back to AXA?


----------



## Sandals (10 Aug 2012)

I would refuse to pay the €70 also and see what they say/do? Ask for a full refund, I'd douth they'd lose the business. 

My husband is with AXA Broker, AXA insurance but pays for it through a local broker, cheaper this way he's found.


----------

